# Looking for an LGD



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok. I am in the market for an LGD. I have 30 head of kahtadin ewe lambs coming in about 3-4 weeks and will be in need of a dog. We have a couple of donkeys with our other sheep, but the pasture they will be in at my home place will need a dog or 2.

Does anyone know of any GP or anatolians (pups) for sale in IN OH KY or IL? Id be willing to drive a few hours to get what I am looking for.

I am Located just south of Terre Haute IN.

Jim


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You might check out here: 
Sheep Production &bull; Index page

They sometimes list dogs for sale. 
You might also try joining the yahoo list stockdogsforsale


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

I have a wonderful great pyr bred to a very large beautiful male pyr...pups will be born in June and ready to go 8 weeks after ....they will be exposed to goats, cows, horses, cats, and free range chickens....will be ckc registerable....will sell for $300 each...Mom even barks at hawks that fly too low...she is very gentle with the stock ...puppies will be kept in the barn....we are located in Ashland, Ky ...Home Page pic of her is with me and the cows, she is the pyr in the forefront.


----------

